# Is the 1124 sold in the U.S. capable of running on 230/240v?



## Gard (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Proposal for the BSE2496C (Behringer Sub Equalizer 24/96 Consumer)*

Could someone please tell me if the 1124 sold in the us, is capable of running on 230/240v? I see there are some available in the store, but I need to make sure I can use them before I order.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Proposal for the BSE2496C (Behringer Sub Equalizer 24/96 Consumer)*



Gard said:


> Could someone please tell me if the 1124 sold in the us, is capable of running on 230/240v? I see there are some available in the store, but I need to make sure I can use them before I order.


I suspect not, as the European version (at least in 2004) has a 220-240V only power supply. It is possible that they changed to a universal supply more recently, but you would need confirmation of that from the seller. The FBQ2496 has a universal 90-240V supply.


----------



## Gard (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Proposal for the BSE2496C (Behringer Sub Equalizer 24/96 Consumer)*

Ok, could someone with an US model actually take a look at the rear of their 1124 and see.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Proposal for the BSE2496C (Behringer Sub Equalizer 24/96 Consumer)*

I looked at the back of my 1124 the other day, and it does NOT have an input voltage switch. This is the US model, and it said something like 60Hz ~110-120 VAC. I was specifically looking for such a switch, as I was reading this thread at the time. I believe my unit is dated from 2001. I didn't check my 2004 unit specifically, but it's been identical to the 2001 model in every other way.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm moved these posts to their own new thread.


----------



## Gard (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for replys and PM's. I have ordered 2. If I need transformers, that's not a big deal. Hopefully they will run on 50Hz. I'm also going to try a third 2496 tomorrow. Behringer said that the first 2 that failed, came from the same batch. So they actually had hopes for this third one :dunno: Well we'll see.


----------

